# Living in Perpetual Motion?



## Meanderer (Nov 1, 2020)

Perpetual Motion: A dream....or a reality?


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 1, 2020)

Perpetual Motion...._a slippery slope_!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 1, 2020)

The Perpetual Waiting Room    by Sarah Mar 15, 2020

"I am waiting in the doctor’s waiting room. A familiar place. Beside me sit fellow patients-also waiting. We are all waiting; to be seen, get well, get better, and ultimately, get on with our lives". 

"The days are long when I’m bed-bound. The hours wane. I watch the minutes tick by. Time seems unhurried when my body is in chronic pain and fatigue. I rest, sleep, nap and repeat. I imagine with each passing hour, my brain and body getting stronger, healing. It is only a matter of time. I’d stare at the clock and think go, go, go".


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 1, 2020)

"Among impossible machines, perpetual motion is in a class of its own. The idea of creating unlimited energy has burned through humanity for centuries, that somehow a device could work forever without a power source".

"Ted-Ed gives a rundown of some of the more notable attempts to subvert these laws".


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 2, 2020)

The writer Garrison Keillor created a fictional city called “Lake Wobegon”. It’s a place where all women are strong, all men are good looking and all children are above average.   The town's Catholic church was named "Our Lady of Perpetual Responsibility".


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 2, 2020)

The 2021 Perpetual Car.....


----------

